
From Onliner Spambot to millions of email's lists and credentials - pgl
https://benkowlab.blogspot.com.mt/2017/08/from-onliner-spambot-to-millions-of.html
======
pgl
This is resulting in 711,477,622 addresses being added to
[https://haveibeenpwned.com](https://haveibeenpwned.com):

[https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/902439178360803328](https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/902439178360803328)

